# Research about expats, need help for final thesis!



## Christina89

Hey guys, 
my Name is Christina, I´m 25 years old and study architecture. My new project is to design living spaces especially for expats that need to move to Shanghai. I would love to do some research interviews with some expats in general to talk about your struggles, your living conditions, your wishes, free time activities etc. If you´re willing to answer some questions and share your stories with me please feel free to contact me! (Or would it be better to just post my questions here and you get the opportunity to answer directly?)

Thank you so much!

Ps: I´m also very interessed in the question if it might be hard for woman to find their own lifes in the new cities, especially if they just moved due to their husbands jobs. So please let me know what you think about it.


----------

